# Assign #42 Landscape/Cityscape



## Corry (Apr 2, 2006)

The bi-weekly assignment is Landscape/Cityscape.  Pretty self explanatory.   


Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!

If you have a photo that you would like to submit, but it was taken before this assignment was posted, PLEASE DO NOT POST IT HERE!  If you have taken photos before this date that fit the theme and you'd like to share, please post it in any of the landscape or city scape threads listed in the themes index.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Apr 6, 2006)

Tacoma


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Gizmo (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Azuth (Apr 15, 2006)

Two images of sydney I shot last night. It got very windy so my dreams of long exposures were out.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## his4ever (May 2, 2006)

this is where the heavest? dual spanding bridge exsists. Cool history.


----------



## spike5003 (May 9, 2006)

might as well add my 2 cents







Hiking in the Adirondaks, not my best work but I like it


----------



## LaFoto (May 10, 2006)

Hamburg in the background


----------



## midget patrol (May 21, 2006)

Philadelphia Skyline:


----------



## lil dvl (May 27, 2006)

_Surfers Paradise_ QLD Aust. *pic.* *Geoff B*
http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g159/lil666dvl/?action=view&current=RIMG3492.jpg


----------



## MightyLeeMoon (May 29, 2006)

Charlotte, NC


----------



## ElectricHarmony (May 31, 2006)

I guess I did my best...not knowing anything about nightshooting...

San Diego, CA


----------



## crawdaddio (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## Ringo (Jun 22, 2006)

EDIT: Stupid me for not reading the rules... took it last year... moved to landscape. :blushing:


----------



## DarkEyes (Jun 23, 2006)

My Home Town, Geraldton, Western Australia.


----------



## Mindii (Jun 28, 2006)

Here's mine...

Taken at the the end of the Southport Spit on the Gold Coast - Australia -three days ago.

I see that Geoff and I are almost neighbours!


----------



## crawdaddio (Jun 28, 2006)

That is an extremely lovely image Mindii.


----------



## JEazy (Jul 2, 2006)

Used a IR Hoya R72 filter.


----------



## emo (Jul 2, 2006)

this is our local Dam..


----------



## micatlady (Jul 3, 2006)

The old lighthouse on Grand Island, Munising, Michigan.


----------



## bbaker35 (Jul 5, 2006)

I just arrived home from the Bahamas and thought I should post this here. This is a picture of the resort I stayed at (Atlantis) right before we left. Again, this picture is untouched. This is one shot out of about 150 I brought home.

Atlantis Night View


----------



## DarkEyes (Jul 7, 2006)

was bored yesterday, and it was nearing sunstet. Naturally, i grabbed my trusty Camera and went for a drive to Greenough Rivermouth. This is what I returned With:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

